# How to use a bulk film loader?



## cmra8407 (Jul 24, 2017)

I am new to film photography. I bought a bulk film loader and I have a box of Kodak pan film. I would like to load some casettes my question is how do I do it if it is in the dark? Also could I just load them in my bathroom it gets pretty dark in there. Sorry if it is a stupid question. I just am trying to save on having to buy film from the specialty store black and white goes up to $8 a roll. Thank you in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 24, 2017)

Video..... 




Other..... How to Use a Bulk Film Loader


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2017)

You have neglected to identify the bulk loader you plan to use. Be that as it may, generally, a bulk loader has two light-tight doors.  One light-tight door securing the bulk film chamber (between the bulk film chamber and the cassette loading chamber) and the other light-tight door between the cassette loading chamber and the great outdoors.

Typically, the light-tight protecting door for the bulk film chamber, is an inner chamber rotating wall with a slot for the film.

Typically, the light-protecting door for the cassette loading chamber is a clip on affair.

In absolute and complete darkness, open the film and open the bulk film chamber.  Place film in bulk loader chamber with a bit of a leader extending into the cassette loading chamber.  Replace the inner rotating wall lining up slot in the wall with the film leader and opening between bulk chamber and cassette chamber. Rotate inner wall to close off opening between bulk and cassette chambers.  Tighten external screw securing inner rotating bulk chamber wall in place. Turn on lights.

In the light tape bulk film leader to reel.  Insert reel into cassette and cap cassette. Insert cassette in the cassette chamber and push crank into cassette.  Clip into place the light-tight door over cassette chamber.

Next rotate bulk film door/inner rotating wall to open. Crank in film into cassette. When film is loaded into cassette, Rotate bulk film door to close.  Open cassette door and cut film with scissors leaving two leaders, one leader for the film in the cassette and one leader for the bulk film.


----------



## cmra8407 (Jul 24, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cmra8407 (Jul 24, 2017)

That is the bulk film loader I will be using. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cmra8407 (Jul 24, 2017)

Also what is this? 



Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2017)

That looks like an older, inexpensive bulk loader....make sure it is CLEAN before you put film into it.

The Kodak Snap Cap looks like the box for a reloadable "snap-cap" type 35mm film cartridge. A cartridge is the proper name for this type of film holder, althohuygnb the word "Casette" is often used, improperly...a casette is a factory-made, factory-supplied many-times-reusable, opens-inside-the-camera type of solid, metal film holder.
'
'Reloadable 35mm film cartridges are likely what yoiu want to use. You need some thin tape to tape the film end to the takeup-spool, then assemble the cartridge, snap the cap on, put it into the bulk loader, close the trapdoor, then crank in the film, 24 opr 36 exposures' worth, usually, but you can also load shorter rolls, like 12, or 18 or 20 exposures.


----------



## cmra8407 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for the replies. Very Helpful. Can anyone recommed a good bulk film loader and good brand of easy to use cartridges? I think I am going to buy myself a new loader and cartridges. I heard the film can get scratched by the felt at the end of the cartridges. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 25, 2017)

Another link to what looks like your loader.....
How to Use a 35mm Film Bulk Loader: 5 Steps

I used a Watson Model 100 for years at a lab I worked at. Very nice loader. But they do not make them anymore so you will have to buy used.
B&H sells a Loyd model (like the one you have) for $50. 

Kalt 35mm Cassette For Bulk Film (like your Kodak) can be found for $1.25 each, easy to use and last a good long time.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Another link to what looks like your loader.....
> How to Use a 35mm Film Bulk Loader: 5 Steps
> 
> I used a Watson Model 100 for years at a lab I worked at. Very nice loader. But they do not make them anymore so you will have to buy used.
> ...



YES, art one time I had three Watsaon film loaders...VERY nice units! One for Tri-X, one for Ektachrome 100 Professional, one for Plus-X or T-Max, depending. The Watson bulk loaders were well-made, and felt-free, so, no scratching of the film. These older Watson bulk loaders are likely available second hand these days, probably still in useable shape.

At the university newspaper we used the Kalt reloadable cartridges...some batches were good, some were all too easy to pop-open if the roll was dropped. One thing: do NOT carry film around loose, in pockets, in purses, in backpacks, etc..--make sure it is kept in a clean environment, where dust and grit cannot get into the light-trap lips on the cartridges!


----------



## cmra8407 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have found that I don't really like my bulk film loader. Also this is what happened to me with the metal cassettes. 

 I found a Watson 100 online for 20 dollars. I think I might purchase it. I really wanted a Kaiser film loader but I can't justify myself spending 130 dollars plus 10 for shipping. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 25, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Kalt 35mm Cassette For Bulk Film (like your Kodak) can be found for $1.25 each, easy to use and last a good long time.



I should say they are the twist on type not the pop top, never had a twist on pop open when dropped.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 26, 2017)

Though I have not loaded any in a while.  I have a Watson 100.  I have used snap cap and screw cap cassettes.  And I can use either just fine.  I do have a 100' roll from Ultrafine Online that I should load up and use though.


----------

